# Raleigh Flyer



## 2old2care (12 Mar 2011)

Hi I noticed in my lbs that they are selling raleigh flyers for £225, I quite fancy a fixed/singlespeed bike is this bike any good?


----------



## darth vadar (12 Mar 2011)

Showing my ignorance here, but exactly what is the point of a fixed/single speed bike?

Firstly, I am assuming it is exactly what it says it is (der!!)

But, doesn't it just make cycling more awkward i.e what happens when you are going up or down a bit of a slope ?

I thought that that was the whole point of having gears - to give you a nice, smooth easy ride.

So many questions ...........


----------



## colinr (12 Mar 2011)

> Firstly, I am assuming it is exactly what it says it is


 Yep, one gear. Fixed has no freewheel, so you can't stop pedalling.
 


> What happens when you are going up or down a bit of a slope?


 
Pedal harder up hills. Then pedal faster down them.

 


> I thought that that was the whole point of having gears - to give you a nice, smooth easy ride.


 
It's not better or worse, it's different. 

As for Raleigh Flyers, no idea. The UK arm of Raleigh isn't renowned for making very good bikes but I always think their road bikes (Airlite?) look ok for the money so maybe this is.


----------



## Zoiders (12 Mar 2011)

Raleigh have cleaned their act up as late as the Diamond Back/Univega range of bikes(same company as Raleigh) is rather good for the money. The lower end Raleigh branded road kit has been pretty shoddy though, we stopped stocking them.

The fixies however are pretty much nigh on identical to these bikes.

https://www.cyclechat.net/

OK for a pub bike but thats about it.


----------



## 2old2care (14 Mar 2011)

I won't bother with it then, although I really fancy a Dolan fxe or a pearson touche, but they're both very expensive for what is or may be a seldom used bike!


----------



## colinr (14 Mar 2011)

But they are very nice…


----------

